
Microsoft Launch WebsiteSpark: Free Software For Web Developers - nreece
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/24/microsoft-launch-websitespark-free-software-for-web-developers/
======
acg
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=840876>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=841458>

